# coding



## adebisihamilton (Jun 8, 2010)

what is the best appropriate code for "lumbar degenerative joint disease?"


----------



## jifnif (Jun 8, 2010)

In the ICD9 if you go to disease and then under spine it has a sub-heading of joint which states to see disease joint, spine.  this brings you to NEC 724.9


----------



## rkmcoder (Jun 8, 2010)

(These are my opinions and should not be construed as being the final authority.  Other opinions may vary.)

724.9 is not the proper code.  Go to the ICD-9 Index:  Disease > joint > degenerative > spine, and you directed to the Spondylosis codes.  For lumbar use 721.3

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 8, 2010)

My opinion  722.52 degeneration of lumbar or lumbosacral intervertrebal disc


----------



## jharrell (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with the 722.52. That is what I use and see a lot of providers use it as well.

Jessica Harrell, CPC


----------



## rkmcoder (Jun 8, 2010)

(These are my opinions and should not be construed as being the final authority.  Other opinions may vary.)

Ya gotta get your terms straight!!!

721.3 - Lumbar Degenerative Joint Disease
722.52 - Lumbar Degenerative Disc Disease

These are different!!!  Ya gotta be specific and ya gotta be right.  Medical necessity often depends on using the proper code, and just slapping something down that may be right is not good enough!!!!!!

As an example, Lumbar Facet Joint Injections meet medical necessity when the diagnosis is Lumbar Degenerative Joint Disease (721.3), but not when the diagnosis is Degenerative Disc Disease (722.52).  So if it says Lumbar Degenerative Joint Disease and you slap down 722.52, then you have a claim that will be denied by Medicare and may be denied by other carriers, all because you did not take the time to determine the proper code.  We have to get it right the first time folks, because chasing denials costs lots and lots of money...

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------



## adebisihamilton (Jun 11, 2010)

I do agree with the 721.3. That's what I came up with. A buddy of mine came up with 715.98.

Can the experts in Pain Management or Orthopedics break it down?


----------



## sarahs (Jun 11, 2010)

I think the correct code for DJD of the lumbar region is 721.3...


----------



## MARY K (Jun 11, 2010)

*Codes*

I work for a orthopedic office and we use 722.52(degenerative disc dx)  and sometimes 716.98( facet arthropathy). Hope this helps  cpc


----------



## harshila (Jun 18, 2010)

i use 721.3


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey,

As per ICD 9 CM coding steps, Locate the Main entry term. So, Degenerative Joint Disease --> i.e. degenerative arthritis --> i.e. Osteoarthritis (OA).

Hence, DJD of Lumber --> Spondylosis of Lumber --> 721.3.

And also, if you validate this code(plus 722.5) in Tabular list => Just look at DEF. below 721 --> Degenerative changes in spinal joints(and for 722.5 --> degenerative disc disease). I think you're(physician) clearly mentioned Degenerative joint disease(DJD) not Degenerative disc disease(DDD).

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## arizona1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with 721.3
DJD, lumbar  - degeneration, joint disease, spine (see also Spondylosis), spondylosis, lumber, 721.3


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with 721.3


----------



## swebb4850@gmail.com (May 6, 2014)

*Djd icd 10*

I agree with 721.3.  My question is what is the ICD 10 code?

Thx


----------

